# Biolab Road 2/13



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

Went down to Haulover for the first time with some large live shrimp. I tried a couple spots when you first turn down Biolab with no success. I took a right before the boat ramp and fished the IRL side of the road, waded out and caught this nice 26 3/4 8# Red. That was it but I only fished for about an hour and a half. 









Does anyone know of any good spots off or near Biolab road? They all look fishy but I bet someones got a nice little honey hole :fishing:


----------



## mgoldschmidt (Feb 10, 2008)

NICE

I know that area


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Bio Lab*

I just got back from there...I checked out that BioLab road myself. I saw the boat ramp, but I really didn't see much places to fish where they were putting in the boats.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice Red! I just can't believe you waded out there with all the gators???


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Get out of my spot!


----------

